# Derby Audi Has Washed the Car.



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Just after a little bit of advice. My wife's car was in for its first service today, I told her to ensure that the car wouldn't be washed and to ensure it was written on the job card. 

Anyway to cut a long story short, they have washed the car and now the car has been turned from a Perfect finish that won Polished bliss show and shine last September to something that has been washed with wire wool. They have offered to either reapply the wax they use which is Autoglym or use a wax that I supply. So not exactly fixing the problem.

Any advice?


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

You haven't actually said whether your wife did state that it mustn't be washed.

I had the same scenario. Fact is that they have offered to fix it (albeit not the same standard to you and me), so you can only fight it as much as you can. Book a meeting with the manager, contact Audi UK and get a professional quote to rectify.

Chances are they won't pay the extortionate quote but it will at least highlight the damage impeded on the car..


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

TJenkos said:


> You haven't actually said whether your wife did state that it mustn't be washed.
> 
> I had the same scenario. Fact is that they have offered to fix it (albeit not the same standard to you and me), so you can only fight it as much as you can. Book a meeting with the manager, contact Audi UK and get a professional quote to rectify.
> 
> Chances are they won't pay the extortionate quote but it will at least highlight the damage impeded on the car..


Yeah my wife did state to the receptionist not to wash the car, and it is definitely written on the invoice and job card. (we have a copy). As you say, I guess we'll have to have a word with the manager and rip his head off.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

have you got any pictures? i'd be interested to see how bad they've made it.

I feel for you though mate. I bet your heart sank when you saw it


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

hope it gets sorted out asap and all is well in the end. I would think, more frustratingly, that this could all have been avoided so easily in the first place


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You don't want them touching your car any further in an attempt to put matters right because we all know they can't.

Any compensation in cash is the last thing they will want to offer. Ask for a decent discount on further service, spares or accessories.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

As a comparison, I was quoted £550 for a full paint correction whilst Seat paid out £100 cash and a £180 service for free. This was coincidentally also Derby!


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

mikeydee said:


> have you got any pictures? i'd be interested to see how bad they've made it.
> 
> I feel for you though mate. I bet your heart sank when you saw it


I was a little upset. My wife has nipped out at the mo, but I'll post pics up later.



Jas16 said:


> hope it gets sorted out asap and all is well in the end. I would think, more frustratingly, that this could all have been avoided so easily in the first place


Yeah me too, to be honest It's not just Derby Audi, I believe the majority of companies fail the customer from time to time. Things go wrong, but it's how things are put correct that signifies a good company.



S63 said:


> You don't want them touching your car any further in an attempt to put matters right because we all know they can't.
> 
> Any compensation in cash is the last thing they will want to offer. Ask for a decent discount on further service, spares or accessories.


To be honest I'd even settle for an apology. The most frustrating part is all of the time and effort thats been put in to keep it looking good over the last 12 months, just to be undone in 2 hours.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine was washed and I was offered 200 quid towards a detailer of my choic as that was the pric they found in the local area by my seat garage and a free service even thought th car got 3 years free serviceing lol just to help with the comparison 

In the end it went a different way tho


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll bet it went in 'sparkling' and didn't even need a wash??

Hope you get a result!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I had exactly the same with Audi Nottingham. On the job card, asked twice before they started. Turned up the next day and they had washed it, gutted. The woman who I dealt with offered me a tub of sweets with an Audi sticker on and thought I would be happy. She looked at me like I was retarded when I explained why I didn't want I washed. Best I got was an offer of a 10% discount if I ever take it back to them. Chances are I wont.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Audi m8 said:


> I'll bet it went in 'sparkling' and didn't even need a wash??
> 
> Hope you get a result!


Unfortunately, due to the snow and the salt on the road the car was not the cleanest. This was the first time I've have ever had a car serviced that went in dirty.

I can honestly say, It will never happen again.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

In the space of 2 hours it went from










To


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

To the OP. you need the DW "Do Not Wash This Vehicle" hanger sign, for next time.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wtf did they wash it with, tooth paste?


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

What worries me is that a prestige company like Audi deems this acceptable. Does no one have any pride anymore?


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Did they wash it by throwing it down the grand canyon! Thats terrible that audi have not honoured your request.

I would be screwing if i was offered a bag of poxy sweets


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine went in for its first service a couple of weeks ago. spent a couple of hours "tidying" it up before driving the 5 mile to the Dealers. Car was spanking when I drove it in, told the service manager under no circumstances was my car to have the "Free Wash and Valet".

It was written in bold on the service job sheet and highlighted.

But just for good measure I had the DW Do not wash sticker slapped on the dash where everyone could see it.

First thing I did was check that it had not been washed and boy was I happy when I saw it. There was a new Astra GTC parked next to mine that had just had the wash, oh, I felt really sorry for the owner.

Hope you get something out of them, they have caused you unnecessary work to rectify their mistake, so they should put things right.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Richiesips said:


> What worries me is that a prestige company like Audi deems this acceptable. Does no one have any pride anymore?


Important for you and anybody else to understand that Audi maybe a "prestige" badge but some of the companies selling their products are far from prestige, including some top company names.

The sad fact of the matter is 99.99% of the customer base has no knowledge, interest or concern for badly swirled paint, as long as the grime and muck has been washed off they are happy.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Also its ussually something the dealer has to do to keep the franchisers happy . But if you tell them not to that's a different matter


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had to fight this battle a few times on behalf of customers and always had to resort to dealing with the respective UK Head Offices as the dealers never, ever seem to want to accept liability. You'll really have to go out of your way to get them to cough up, but in all three cases we managed to get them to pay for the cars to be corrected.

Happy to help.

Russ.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I know it has already happened and feel for you bud.

Always good to keep a few of these in the car I put one on the dash and a smaller one in front of the speedo so they have to see it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144741


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Ive had this at balwins in west drayton and they did nothing even though it was written on the job sheet. Next time im putting the DW sign on the windscreen. They didnt want to know me once the job was done, the c**nts.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I cleaned the bm the day before it went for its first service and left about 3 a4 notes saying do not wash this car! 

And they didnt ever since I had a friend at merc prepping new cars. And they had never heared of clay or snow foam. Plus he told me they never used to but super guard on the car most of the time.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine was washed at Plymouth Audi even after being asked not to !!! They gave me my service for free and know it was a good result as mine wears 3 coats of Wolfs Chemicals Hard Body !!!!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

mikethefish said:


> Mine was washed at Plymouth Audi even after being asked not to !!! They gave me my service for free and know it was a good result as mine wears 3 coats of Wolfs Chemicals Hard Body !!!!!


It's bloody discussing even tho you pay for a premium brand you should not have to worry about there wash technique.

Most use brushes, when you are looking around walk round the dealership it's supprising what you find !


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

I always write a couple of big notes ... you can't rely on a job card. 

Sorry to hear they swirled it ... perhaps grab the bucket and then show the service manager the grit that will be in the bottom of it ..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Knowing how dealerships work I would not only have the do not wash instruction written on the job card (hanging signs in the car mean sweet fa to many non English speaking valeters), I would also go to the extreme of having a small photo of the car stapled to the job card with a strap line underneath stating "do not wash the professionally prepared paintwork under any circumstances"

Under normal circumstances the service advisor may not see the car during its stay and the managers certainly won't, all your car is to them is another job card they want invoiced ASAP. An attached photo showing a concours bodywork will create interest and emphasise the point.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Andyuk911 said:


> I always write a couple of big notes ... you can't rely on a job card.
> 
> Sorry to hear they swirled it ... perhaps grab the bucket and then show the service manager the grit that will be in the bottom of it ..


Or put it over his head !


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Cheers for all the comments. 

Really appreciated.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Andyuk911 said:


> I always write a couple of big notes ... you can't rely on a job card.
> 
> Sorry to hear they swirled it ... perhaps grab the bucket and then show the service manager the grit that will be in the bottom of it ..


Write as many notes as you want, they still get ignored. As too might the instruction on the job card, however that is your proof of an agreement made between you and the advisor and will be invaluable when a dispute arises.

As for dirty buckets etc, you will be laughed at, I keep repeating the fact that virtually all customers are satisfied with service washes, a tiny minority aren't going to make a change.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

What they have done is unacceptable end of....you need to email the dealer principle and if necessary go to the dealership and kick off until they sort you out to your satisfaction..........I generally send the wife.lol. When Jaguar forgot to put our oil cap on she had £460 refunded plus 2 free services.Earlier this year we had the bonnet on the Subaru resprayed due to a stone chip,the bodyshop slightly dented a few of the intercooler fins...sent wife...new intercooler ordered and fitted within days.Do not get fobbed off mate.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Isn't there some downloadable signs for this other than the ones mentioned in previous page?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I told Derby Audi that if they washed mine, i would not pay the invoice for the service. 

It wasn't washed but was 'hoovered' inside. Poorly btw.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

danwel said:


> Isn't there some downloadable signs for this other than the ones mentioned in previous page?


Think so it has a sponge with a cross in it


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Most companies have valeters who don't really communicate with the service department they just see a car they've not cleaned and clean it even if you put a sign in it will probably be moved and forgotten


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

All too common occurrence and one solely over ruled by said service department. The valeters only do what is asked of them by those above them in teh chain of command. The dealerships see it as they are doing you a courteous favour where in reality, its only causing the customer grief and denting there own pockets. In the eyes of the law they are offering some form of resolution so it is up to them as to whether they call on a third party to carry out the rectification of said supposed damage inflicted. Hopefully you get a resolution. Its not the first time ive had to carry out rectification after this but more from paintshops. The latest one has taken almost 8 months to get the wheels in motion where by im fully involved within the process and will be inspecting the finished works prior to it being transported to my workshop to be restored back to what it was. You would think considering most of these aspects are taught through college over a few years that by now things would be less sloppy but unfortunately, we are all a statistic rather than a client.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

To the OP. you need the DW "Do Not Wash This Vehicle" hanger sign, for next time. 

I have two both are mounted on cardboard, I hang one on the mirror and sellotape one on the steering wheel. It has worked so far, but recently changed cars so have a new dealership to educate.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

ottostein said:


> I would be screwing if i was offered a bag of poxy sweets


Wow, you must be one cheap date...!!

Fancy a meet, I'll provide the sweets? :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd have lost it if they did it to me. Ask if you can wash a car for them. If they say no, just go wash it anyway. See how they like it.

ps. Wash it with a sponge. Even saying the word sponge makes me cringe.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

SuperNik said:


> I'd have lost it if they did it to me. Ask if you can wash a car for them. If they say no, just go wash it anyway. See how they like it.
> 
> ps. Wash it with a sponge. Even saying the word sponge makes me cringe.


Nothing wrong with sponges


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Iv never had a problem with Nottingham Audi, they always write it on the job card and I also put a A4 size piece of paper on the dash saying Do Not Wash, they have not let me down yet. 

I make it very clear every time I go what will happen if the car is washed


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not saying sponges are terrible per say. But they do sort of represent the type of car washers that cause scratches. Derby Audi probably used 1 badly. I couldn't use 1. I'd be having flashbacks of bad experiences.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

VdoubleU said:


> Most companies have valeters who don't really communicate with the service department they just see a car they've not cleaned and clean it even if you put a sign in it will probably be moved and forgotten


Makes me wonder how many are DW members?


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

When mine for a service I did say don't wash it. They looked at me as if I just came from space. They said don't worry it's free. I spent 10 mins explaining why I don't want it washed and by the time I finished I had an audience of three members of staff and two customers. Consequently the two customers requested the same and asked me to wash their cars. Win win.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

It seems to be a common argument now after the saying "the dealer washed the car".

The thing is though if you didnt want the car to be washed that badly you would of stressed that to them before you left.

I know it was your missus who took the car in to be done, but you should of shouted about it yourself. 

As for it being put right, the people at the dealers are mere mortals compared to us car correcting hooligans.

Sorry for being negative buddy but these threads grind my gears.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Seriously use a good Indy specialist and the only thing that will happen, is the mechanical work requested by proper mechanics! No time for cleaning!


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

Glasgow audi respected our request not to wash the car.

girlfriend said she gets someone to do it every weekend (me!) so she didnt want the guy losing a day. they didnt wash the car - success.

if you are going to complain - dont go in all guns blazing, you will end up looking like the daft one and sent on your way. calm and collective


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

I would stand your ground, regardless of what they did you gave them specific instructions which they ignored. If they are not prepared to accept any liability ask for the details of their complaints department and for the Audi UK customer service number and see whether or not that gets a reaction.

I took mine into Leeds Audi the other day for a brake service and I stupidly forgot to tell them not to wash the car. I didn't bother to ring them up once I'd remembered because I know from past work done that it is written in the additional info on my customer profile so I hoped that would be sufficient. Lesson learned for next time.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

First thing you need to do is see if they have a policy for something like this. If theyre not aware of people like yourself then it will go over their heads and will just think you dont want it washed because you like doing it, not because you want to spare your paintwork., case in point my local bmw garage understand the no wash policy having their own signs which they use in customers cars who do not want them washed.

If they have no policy for this and dont understand people not washing it washed on the grounds of protecting the paintwork then you need to go to much greater lengths to ensure it isnt washed


----------



## swins89 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just say ure csi (customer service index) won't be very good this month and they will do something about it ... I work for a main dealer and when people say this they bend over backwards


----------

